# Wireless Blutooth Keyboard+Mouse in Ubuntu



## LORD_OF_WAR (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok, Heres my (new) problem:

I recently switched to Ubuntu, and I have a Logitech MX5000 Laser Keyboard+Mouse Combo. These two peripherals are blutooth, and Ubuntu doesn't seem to recognise them. I am wondering what I should do to enable ubuntu to use them. Any help would be great!!!


----------



## xfire (Dec 13, 2008)

http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-519766.html


----------

